# Frogs & Toads > Tree Frogs >  I need advice with getting some green and golden bell frogs

## cj03770

Hello, i need some advice as where I can get and how some green and golden bell frogs are. I'm new and don't have any frogs but am looking to get some!  :Frog Smile:

----------


## Whistly

Hi 
I have 3 Green and Golden Bell frogs and they're wonderful pets thay don't mind being handled and are active during the day so you can watch them during the day. I've only had them for about 4 months but I've learnt so much about them mainly from Ebony. They are very powerful my frog Jabba takes down locusts bigger than itself (my avatar is Jabba eating a locust). The only big problem I've had is what water to use and I'm still sorting that out. I wouldn't have a clue as to where they're for sale in Canada but try Josh's frogs there's an advertisment on the forum. If you need advice on them ask Ebony, check out my album. Oh yes welcome to the forum.
Thanks Luke

----------



----------


## cj03770

Thanks I really appreciate it, I'll keep your advice in mind. I would like to buy locally, if I need to I'll buy from josh's. Thankx again!  :Frog Smile:

----------

